# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Which of these Magento 2 Extensions do you think are good value for money?

## jackiee92

B2B/ Wholesale Package for Magento 2
Product Ribbon for Magento 2
Gift Card Extension
SEO Settings for Magento 2

----------


## MorlokSlayer

There's a lot of free extensions on store.belvg.com, so you might want to check it out first. I just prefer to grab everything from one website, so it's a good source of extensions for both versions of Magento.

----------


## EvgenyMartinez

I found all the answers on this website. I'll leave you a link so you can go and read it http://dolphin71.aqbsoft.com/JasseWa...as_filter=user

----------


## alexandrgauk

I also asked this question when I was developing my online store. But I found the answer on this site. Open the link, I think there will be useful information Top 20 Free and Paid Magento 2 Extensions For Your Ecommerce Website - Elogic

----------


## Marinaakademi

Good point. I found the answer on this website, I'll leave you the link What is the best website building platform?

----------


## deniswalkerbelvg

Thanks for useful insights. Nowadays many newborn online businesses are trying to be on top as fast as possible. And newsletter is a good means for that.
Millenaire Forums -
Search

----------


## denis_adams1

When I had a similar problem, I couldn't solve it for a long time. But then I turned to the guys from BelVG, who help solve similar issues related to e-commerce

----------


## dashalokkk

good issue, you will find all the information you need at this link certification - Studying to become a Magento Certified Developer - Magento Stack Exchange

----------


## mike_soky

I agree with all the answers above. I also have something to advise. And this is the Wellmage website. Follow the link

----------


## denis_adams1

I would like to advise everyone who is interested in e-commerce to look for information on the BelVG website. Follow this link

----------


## michaelnovak

Thank you, very helpful information.You can find more information by following the link to this website module-presta

----------


## rehtaWAD

o it's a good source of extensions for both versions of Magento.

----------


## AudrieAdams

Everything you need you will find, follow the link to this website Magento Customer Support & Maintenance Services | BelVG

----------


## mikesoky

Dasha Lokk, Author at TechSling Weblog here u can find everything

----------


## dashalank

this site really amazing

----------


## lilialidelisor

Please Wait... | Cloudflare to my mind this site contains all needed things

----------


## AlexoCD

While I would say that expanding SEO settings is one of the most important, I have personally been working with Jira because this e-commerce platform is more convenient for me. Rather, it's less expensive and there's no problem finding business tools like www.alphaservesp.com/products/atlassian/ if you're using that platform. However, if I had to select an extension for the Magento, I would choose SEO.

----------


## Gestalt101

I want to start an online business. I have some ideas and thoughts on it, but there is nothing concrete yet. I also thought about creating a betting platform, but so far I don't understand how to do it. Do I need a website, special extensions, and so on?

----------


## Gorwardo

Starting your own business is not as difficult as it seems at first glance. In fact, there are some great things that work great with it. For example, in order to integrate sportsbook api into your business, all you need to do is to read how such an api works and get more information from articles and guides on the web. This was enough for me to start running my own betting platform.

----------


## HaloMutov

Well, when I thought about developing a business on the internet, the first thing that came to my mind was crypto project. And I can tell you that I started learning more info about it right away, and it turned out to be really beneficial for me. I decided to work with this launchpad to help me with my project, and it was a great decision.

----------

